# Dendrobates Tinctorius Ole Marie



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys I was hoping those of you who had them coould post pics of this Morph as I feel it is an under appreciated morph and should have more publicity ! 


Ill get it started with some of Mine!

Scribbles my female obtained as a froglet from Black Jungle








Scribbles again









Stripes
I obtained this frog as a Male but it shortly became obvius that it was a definate female









Stripes again









Biohazzard
I obtained this frog as a possible male from Joe Nickerson









Another possible male obtained from Joe Nickerson









the 3rd Possible Male obtained from Joe Nickerson 
This one may be my Favorite









Another pic of the 3rd possible Male
Sorry about the Blurry Pic









Scribbles again
The pics dont show it but shes starting to look Gravid I hope the 2 males in with her are upto the task!


















I luv this morph so Much I have more coming soon !!! 
Please post yur Ole MArie Pics too!


Thanx For Looking ,


Todd


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

My 2.2 are from Joe!!! I will have to take some pics tommorow for you.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They look nice. Your 3rd possible male is also may favorite. Nice froggies.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

I have an Oelemari, just one. Am hopeing to find a partner for it at BlackJungle's open house coming up...here's some pics. This frog was also purchased at BlackJungle and I'm very happy with it. 

Some of them are pretty big so I thumbnailed them....can anyone sex this one for me ? :


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very nice frog!

How old is it????

By Pics it looks to be female.



Todd


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

I have been thinking of getting these morphs as one of the first frogs iget, is that a bad idea? Also, the ones from Joe Nickerson seem to have more blue in them, is that just a different bloodline, or just individual coloration? By the way, nice frogs 8)


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Here are some of my oelemarie that I purchased from Joe Nickerson as well. They are still pretty young.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

the 1st 3rd male has really cool markings and lots of yellow but the 2nd 3rd male looks drab... :wink:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

> the 1st 3rd male has really cool markings and lots of yellow but the 2nd 3rd male looks drab...


Sorry but that comment confused me totally.


This is a fine morph for a first frog just be prepared to seperate any possible females from each other as they reach subadulthood.
Joes Ole Maries are from Black Jungle line so I cant see the Difference you are referring to.
This Morph is Highly Variable as you can see from the pictures.
There even some with patterns much like a Cobalt only white instead of yellow, Some are much like alanis in pattern as well as Color.
Some have yellow, White, peach cream , or even all three, some have alot of blue on their legs some have almost all white.
VTHOKIE
Those frogs are Awesome! I have some more Ole MArie coming from Joe after Christmas that will have that style of pattren
Please keep them coming guys!!!


Todd


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

I was just making a stupid joke.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Come on guys ~! I know more of you keep these beautiful frogs!!!




Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Guys I got a nice pic of my Trio today and thought Id share athe Pic!

This is a 2.1 Trio














Enjoy!



Todd


----------



## Max Power (Jul 22, 2006)

I just got these two guys a couple weeks ago, they are about the size of a quarter... also my first frogs .

























jazz hands :lol:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Very Nice!!!

Where did you get those Beauties !?!?

They have very Nice Blue to them .



Todd


----------



## Max Power (Jul 22, 2006)

I got them here in Toronto from a breeder named Ron Jung. Here is anouther picture, it shows the nice blue legs this one has.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Emg--I love that frog and those pics are excellent. I look forward to more posts from you.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys I had to rebuild one of my Ole Maries vivs tonight as I couldnt get most of the plants to grow in it.

But after reintroducing the pair (used to be the trio until I moved one to a heavier planted viv with the other pair) I was able to get some Terrific pics!!!


Their home!









Scribbles sideshot









Scribbles patiently awaiting her phototake









Her hopeful mate









Same male posing nicely









Enjoy all!

Anymore of yas out there got these guys please post some pics !

Todd


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Great frogs everyone, one of my favorite tinc morphs. I wish i could keep tincs, but from what I have read, my house is too warm in general.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Wax32,

Wut yur house stay at???
If its above 80 its prolly too hot for luecs aswell.
If not then GET SOME TINCS!!! 



Todd


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

It stays at around 78-80 room temp during the summer. A little higher on the hottest days. That's in the bed room where the frogs are currently. In my reef room, where I'd really like to keep the frogs, it gets to 85 or higher. (Added heat from reef lights and it's the worst corner of the house for sunlight.)

So far the leucs have done great, I have had them since June.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

*3 of my Olemaries ....*

Here are 2 of the four of mine. Sorry for the lousy pics.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Nick,

All I see are redx 


Wax yeah thats prolly to hot to keep any frogs.

78 -80 is fine but Id worry on those hotter days.

Try a room AC Unit



Todd


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

can you see them now??


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep.....

Too bad I cant Expand the pix  Oh well cant always have things perfect !) 



Nice frogs Nick . How do you have them setup ???

Pics of their viv(s)?



Todd


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Try a room AC Unit
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


Wish I could, the windows in the house we rent are the crank open multi-paned jobs, called jalousies or something. At any rate, an AC won't go in them. GRR 

With leucs being one of the warmer acclimated varieties I went with them and they are doing great so far. My landlord is talking about swapping some of the windows out in the spring and then I'll be buying a small window unit. (Even tho the wife says no. LOL) YAY! =)

Sorry for the off topic discussion! =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Too bad I cant Expand the pix  Oh well cant always have things perfect !)
> Todd



I took the pics with my phone cause i cant figure out where the kids put the digital camera, I tried enlargening the photos with imageview but they just got fuzzy. Soon as i beat the kids and force them to tell me where the camera is i will post some better pics :shock:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

BUMP~~!!!!


----------

